# TinBoats.net Box Pass #2(Complete!)



## wasilvers (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks to ihavenoideawhattoput - the Tinboats.net box is on pass #2!

The box has no less than 10 items in it. The person receiving the box will take a few items and replace them with new or used items of similar or greater value, they will then pass it to the next person on the list. Once the list is posted on here I will scramble the list and edit this post. ALWAYS check this post before mailing. There is no benefit to signing up last.

RULES:
1. Participants should live in the continental US.

2. You must have 10 posts in the last month.

3. Each person has 5 days to reship the box to the next person on the list. When you receive the box, please PM the next on the list for thier address, If you don't get a response, please post in the thread and then PM the next person on the list. 

4. Use USPS to ship the box.

5. Your puts MUST be of greater or equal value to your takes. Do not replace quality by quantity. Please all items related to post on TinBoats.net

6. Each participant must PM the tracking number to the next person next in line.

7. When the box hits the end of the list I don't want it back so whoever is last ends up with the contents of the box (hopefully it's someone either new or having a rough time with their budget).

8. It is prefered that the last member with the box starts the pass over with a new box and post.

9. Pass starts when there are 10 members on the list below. Please copy the list and add you name.

10. Have fun with it.

1 ) wasilvers (DONE)
2)	Usmctanker (DONE)
3)	lswoody (DONE)
4)	ejones1961 (DONE)
5)	Troutman3000 (DONE)
6)	Captain Ahab (DONE)
7)	ihavenoideawhattoput (DONE)
8 )	fender66 (DONE)
9)	cavman138 (DONE)
10)	dixie_boysles (DONE)

I want to get the fist box mailed on Monday if there are enough signed up. If there is not enough participation I will close the thread and keep the box :lol: I'm out till Sunday night, so ask ihavenoideawhattoput any questions in the meantime.

Please feel free to start your own box pass after this one is full.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 29, 2010)

I am in - I PM'ed you my address.


This time around make the box ready for standard shipping rates please


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im in as well.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 29, 2010)

Ill sit out, im just hopeing there will be a required picture of the contents of the box once received added to the rules


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm in!

Capt. The box started out as a smaller $5 flat rate box. Standard shipping rate box would be MUCH better. I shat myself when I saw the upgraded box.


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 29, 2010)

Don't worry too much, I'm pulling one or two of the bigger items (like lure retriever) - they're just was I was looking for! It will all fit in the end.

As to the picture, I just copied the prior rules - we can add that as a rule if 'idontknow...' agrees- it's kind of his baby.


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll pass this time and let someone else play


----------



## cavman138 (Oct 30, 2010)

I'll play again. Hoping I don't have to pay 16 bucks to ship it this time.


----------



## perchin (Oct 30, 2010)

I'll sit this go round out. Although it only cost me $5.62 last time through my work account...  :mrgreen:


----------



## lswoody (Oct 31, 2010)

Put me in !!!!!


----------



## Usmctanker (Oct 31, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## wasilvers (Nov 2, 2010)

Just three more names and we can get the next round started!


----------



## dixie_boysles (Nov 2, 2010)

Im in


----------



## fender66 (Nov 2, 2010)

IN...if I'm not too late.


----------



## wasilvers (Nov 2, 2010)

One more name, then the list gets locked down...


----------



## ejones1961 (Nov 3, 2010)

Why do you need 10 posts. I get on here plenty just dont have that much to say.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Nov 4, 2010)

ejones1961 said:


> Why do you need 10 posts. I get on here plenty just dont have that much to say.



I originaly said 10 post because it was for active members, this is not my boxpass but I would say with 200+ post you should qualify. I'll let Waslivers be the judge.


----------



## perchin (Nov 5, 2010)

ejones1961 said:


> Why do you need 10 posts. I get on here plenty just dont have that much to say.



I would think after being a member for over two years you should qualify... Just my .02


----------



## wasilvers (Nov 5, 2010)

10 posts is to make sure you are active and not just joining to see what you can get. It would be sad to have a member take the box and run :| 

But as you have been here for 2+ years and have 200+ posts, I've made the executive decision that you are in!

So the list is locked. I'm in training all day today, and hunting all weekend. I'll post the random order, and when I return on Monday the box will be on it's way!

Will


----------



## fender66 (Nov 5, 2010)

WHEEEEEEEE.....here we go. Can't wait to see some pics at each stop!


----------



## lswoody (Nov 5, 2010)

This is gonna be fun!!!!!!


----------



## lswoody (Nov 13, 2010)

Is this underway and the box been mailed yet????


----------



## wasilvers (Nov 14, 2010)

lswoody said:


> Is this underway and the box been mailed yet????



    
I forgot it was in my car!!!!! 
    
Sorry, it will be gone when the post office opens on Monday.
#-o


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 16, 2010)

Is it moving yet? I have a few revealing photos of Mr. Jim in his NJ speedo to include


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 16, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> I have a few revealing photos of Mr. Jim in his NJ speedo to include



[-X This constitutes cruel and unusual punishment, I had to wash my eyes with bleach after said "photo shoot"!! :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (Nov 16, 2010)

REMEMBER....this is a "FAMILY FRIENDLY" forum. For MY sake...and to follow the rules of the forum....PLEEEEEEEASE don't post those pictures. [-X


----------



## wasilvers (Nov 18, 2010)

Merry Christmas!!!! The box is finally on it's way. Here's a little tease..







Closest thing I could find to a Christmas tree. Work has had me going crazy all during daylight hours, and the wife was working too. Today the boss left for vacation so we all went out to eat, and I had time to get the tinboats box is on it's merry way.

There is so much good stuff in here, I had a hard time picking out 3 items - literally, I was stumped! I added the 3 most fish catchingest lures I have ever used. If you get them, you will be a master fisherman in no time!

Have fun with it!
Will


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 19, 2010)

Alright Will! This is some fun and I am ready to master bait all over that box


----------



## perchin (Nov 19, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> Alright Will! This is some fun and I am ready to master bait all over that box








oh...no...you didn't.. :lol: :LOL2: :roflmao:


----------



## Usmctanker (Nov 21, 2010)

Got the box. Lots of stuff in it. Hope I can repack it lol. Lswoody pm me your address and I will send it out Monday morning. Pics will be up tonight.


----------



## lswoody (Nov 24, 2010)

Just left you a PM, Tanker. Sorry so late. Just got out of the hospital yesterday.


----------



## fender66 (Nov 24, 2010)

lswoody said:


> Just left you a PM, Tanker. Sorry so late. Just got out of the hospital yesterday.


Dang....hope you are well lswoody. I'll send a few prayers your way.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 24, 2010)

Usmctanker said:


> Got the box. Lots of stuff in it. Hope I can repack it lol. Lswoody pm me your address and I will send it out Monday morning. Pics will be up tonight.



Which tonight?


----------



## lswoody (Nov 25, 2010)

fender66 said:


> lswoody said:
> 
> 
> > Just left you a PM, Tanker. Sorry so late. Just got out of the hospital yesterday.
> ...



Thanks Buddy!!!! It's nice to have people praying for you. I belive in the power of prayer. Thanks again , Scott Woody


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 26, 2010)

Hope you are doing better Scott - let us know if you need more time with the box or if you need anything else


----------



## lswoody (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks Capt!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 28, 2010)

Usmctanker said:


> Got the box. Lots of stuff in it. Hope I can repack it lol. Lswoody pm me your address and I will send it out Monday morning. *Pics will be up tonight.*




Well we are not off to a good start - been a week today since this post

Please post those photos - that is part of the fun


----------



## wasilvers (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm just glad to see I wasn't the only slacker

:mrgreen:


----------



## lswoody (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey Tanker, you sent the box yet????? Haven't received it yet.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 1, 2010)

lswoody said:


> Hey Tanker, you sent the box yet????? Haven't received it yet.



He (Tanker) has been online today - no response?


----------



## wasilvers (Dec 3, 2010)

Hope everything is alright with tanker! :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 3, 2010)

Hmmmmm Tanker was online again today - you can see that in his profile
*
Last visited: Fri Dec 03, 2010 12:57 am*


----------



## lswoody (Dec 3, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> Hope everything is alright with tanker! :shock:



Yeah, I hope he's alright too.


----------



## Usmctanker (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey everyone sorry abouy the delay. I have had a death in my marine family and I have been outa state for a while. I am back at work now. I get off monday morning. The box is already packed just need to get over to the post office. Sorry guys.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey Tanker....so sorry to hear about your/our loss, and glad you are okay. I pray for you ALL daily that God watches over those that watch over us. Thank you for all you do. :USA1:


----------



## lswoody (Dec 5, 2010)

No problem Tanker. Will be praying for the family.


----------



## wasilvers (Dec 5, 2010)

I figured you just needed time to try all the lures, and find the top producers  - but seriously - sorry for the loss


----------



## cavman138 (Dec 7, 2010)

Any word on the box? What about the pics?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 8, 2010)

cavman138 said:


> Any word on the box? What about the pics?




?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Dec 9, 2010)

I have been slacking for a while and decided to stop by here today to see how far along the second pass is. Doesn't look like it's going very well. Month and a half since the start of the thread and it is still in the hands of number 2.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm still patiently hopeful. :LOL2:


----------



## Troutman3000 (Dec 9, 2010)

Should be spring by the time I get it.


----------



## heman (Dec 9, 2010)

This is such a cool idea.. hopefully I can join in on the next one. 
I might try to do this with some people on another forum I frequent.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 9, 2010)

Well I hate to say it but we might have been robbed! I hope this is not the case and there is a reasonable explanation but if you are gonna take part . . . well there is a man's word and his honor


I am just sayin. . . .


----------



## heman (Dec 9, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> Well I hate to say it but we might have been robbed! I hope this is not the case and there is a reasonable explanation but if you are gonna take part . . . well there is a man's word and his honor
> 
> 
> I am just sayin. . . .




hope that's not the case.. and it's just one of those incidents where things get busy (especially around the holidays)


----------



## fender66 (Dec 9, 2010)

heman said:


> This is such a cool idea.. hopefully I can join in on the next one.
> I might try to do this with some people on another forum I frequent.



There are no other forums. :shock:


----------



## lswoody (Dec 9, 2010)

No, no, no, we ain't been robbed. Just got the box today!!!!!!! I took a pic of the contents and also have another pic and I will post them tomorrow. Have already gotten some things out and have packed some more stuff. Will be putting some more goodies in tomorrow. Might put the pics up tonite. This is really cool!!!!!!


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 9, 2010)

Finally - hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fender66 (Dec 9, 2010)

Yipppppeeeeee! We're back in business!


----------



## dixie_boysles (Dec 9, 2010)

yay!


----------



## lswoody (Dec 10, 2010)

The first pic is of my boy Jacob. He wanted the fish lights from the pass box and put them on his Christmas tree that is in his room. Thought you guys might like to see that. He ended up taking them off his tree and now has them hung up on his wall. And the next pic is all the stuff that was in the pass box when I got it. Will have the box on its way Monday or Tues. Good fishin and Merry Christmas!!!!

Scott Woody


----------



## fender66 (Dec 10, 2010)

WOW....Progress, pictures, and a smiling young boy with a blue Christmas Tree.....

Doesn't get much better than that :lol: :LOL2: :lol: !


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad this all worked out. I hope that Tanker is doing well and he has proven he is a man of his word

Thanks


----------



## lswoody (Dec 13, 2010)

Just mailed the package about 40 minutes ago. It's coming you way ejones!!!!! Have already pm'ed you with the tracking #. Good fishin, Scott Woody


----------



## cavman138 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice, glad to see the box is moving.


----------



## ejones1961 (Dec 15, 2010)

I did receive the package today, liked to have gagged whe I saw that it took $16.00 to get it shipped to me. And there was not any rocks in it. Will try to go through it and get a pic tonight. Lots of stuff in it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 15, 2010)

ejones1961 said:


> I did receive the package today, liked to have gagged whe I saw that it took $16.00 to get it shipped to me. And there was not any rocks in it. Will try to go through it and get a pic tonight. Lots of stuff in it.



PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE take out lots of stuff


----------



## cavman138 (Dec 15, 2010)

What happened to the flat rate boxes? The medium flat rates are only 10.70 and the large are 14.50.


----------



## ejones1961 (Dec 16, 2010)

it is the large flat rate box.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Dec 16, 2010)

Please for the sake of everyone on the pass use only the two listed below.


----------



## ejones1961 (Dec 21, 2010)

pics of the contents. Sorry I have been slow. Been sick as a dog. Should be postal by tomorrow.


----------



## ejones1961 (Dec 22, 2010)

Okay guys the box shipped today, sorry for being slow just trying to get over a good case of the crud. I did ship it in a medium flat rate box, not the one pictured but the other one that is more of a shirt box. It was a real challenge getting stuff in there, sacrificed the packaging on some items taking it out of boxes and putting it in quart ziploc bags. I did not get to put as much in there as I wanted due to lack of room. I asked the lady at the post office and it weighed 7lbs 14.5 ozs. Its packed well not much extra room in there at all. It was fun


----------



## fender66 (Dec 22, 2010)

> I asked the lady at the post office and it weighed 7lbs 14.5 ozs.



That's a really nice size Bass....if we were fishin' :LOL2:


----------



## Troutman3000 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I got the box today. I am under the weather but plan on getting it back out soon. Havnt opened it yet but when I do Ill take pictures.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Troutman3000 (Dec 29, 2010)

Here are the pictures of the contents of the box. I am kind of disappointed as I dont really see anything that I want, maybe one bag of plastics. Also someone put in VCR tapes, who has a VCR anymore? Also regionally specific items like books and stuff do me no good. I would recommend only using new items and items that are usable and not regionally specific. This box has the potential to be a lot of fun, buts its only as good as the stuff people put into it. 

This box seems like more of a take the stuff i dont use/want anymore box, which is not what I expected at all.


----------



## wasilvers (Dec 29, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Here are the pictures of the contents of the box. I am kind of disappointed as I dont really see anything that I want, maybe one bag of plastics. Also someone put in VCR tapes, who has a VCR anymore? Also regionally specific items like books and stuff do me no good. I would recommend only using new items and items that are usable and not regionally specific. This box has the potential to be a lot of fun, buts its only as good as the stuff people put into it.
> 
> This box seems like more of a take the stuff i dont use/want anymore box, which is not what I expected at all.



Sorry you are disappointed. Some people put some 'used' items in, but most everything was usable. Personally I went shopping for the box and bought 4 of my favorite lures to add to the mix. BTW, you pased on one of the all time fishcatchers - that yellow box charteuse shallow diver (top right in one of your pics) is a killer in the rivers and around pads/over weeds -it has won me a few tourneys. 

Oh, I was sad when I saw the VHS tapes, wish they were there when I got the box, definitly a keep items!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Dec 29, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> Troutman3000 said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the pictures of the contents of the box. I am kind of disappointed as I dont really see anything that I want, maybe one bag of plastics. Also someone put in VCR tapes, who has a VCR anymore? Also regionally specific items like books and stuff do me no good. I would recommend only using new items and items that are usable and not regionally specific. This box has the potential to be a lot of fun, buts its only as good as the stuff people put into it.
> ...




Im not a complainer, it just was not what I was expecting. Like I said it just seems like a clean out your tacklebox kind of thing to me. I'll pass it on the the next participant today or tomorrow.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 29, 2010)

I actually am going shopping tomorrow to see what I can find to put in the box (when it's my turn). There are three of us going just to find year end deals. Still excited about having the box arrive at my door.

Oh....and JMHO.....don't post what you are putting IN the box....that only removes the excitement for the next recipient. I'm going to delete that post. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Dec 29, 2010)

fender66 said:


> I actually am going shopping tomorrow to see what I can find to put in the box (when it's my turn). There are three of us going just to find year end deals. Still excited about having the box arrive at my door.
> 
> Oh....and JMHO.....don't post what you are putting IN the box....that only removes the excitement for the next recipient. I'm going to delete that post. Hope you don't mind.



Ok. I was just trying to show what I took and what I replaced. To show it was fair.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Dec 29, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Here are the pictures of the contents of the box. I am kind of disappointed as I dont really see anything that I want, maybe one bag of plastics. Also someone put in VCR tapes, who has a VCR anymore? Also regionally specific items like books and stuff do me no good. I would recommend only using new items and items that are usable and not regionally specific. This box has the potential to be a lot of fun, buts its only as good as the stuff people put into it.
> 
> This box seems like more of a take the stuff i dont use/want anymore box, which is not what I expected at all.


i wouldnt mind having some of that stuff!


----------



## fender66 (Dec 29, 2010)

> Ok. I was just trying to show what I took and what I replaced. To show it was fair.



No worries about "fair". We are all family.......well, the "fair" part of the family at least. :lol: 

If you managed to get your name on the list....then you are an established member in good standing....and trusted. Thanks for your contributions, and sorry you were disappointed.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 29, 2010)

I noticed some of the stuff is making the rounds for teh 2nd time - I am guilty of throwing in a few things that I had no use for but I also added a bunch of new stuff last time around. I am gonna 'clean the box" and add soem nice stuff when it gets to me. Those reels have got to go! (I added the spinning reel and will be removing it and trading it for some brand new in teh box baits - stuff I like to use!)


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 29, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> I will be removing it and trading it for some brand new in teh box baits - stuff I like to use!)



Whatever u do don't put any JDBaits in the box, them things never move!


----------



## cavman138 (Dec 29, 2010)

BassAddict said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > I will be removing it and trading it for some brand new in teh box baits - stuff I like to use!)
> ...




They would if they were in the box when it got to me.


----------



## wasilvers (Dec 29, 2010)

Pretty sure I left some of them in there when I shipped it off - also a tinboats spinnerbait was in the mix. I figured I shouldn't be greedy


----------



## heman (Dec 29, 2010)

I dont know what was on the tapes, but who ever gets them and wnts me to convert to dvd, shoot me a msg. 
Of course i'll make myself a copy too


----------



## Troutman3000 (Dec 30, 2010)

Packaged shipped.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 31, 2010)

BassAddict said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > I will be removing it and trading it for some brand new in teh box baits - stuff I like to use!)
> ...




No fear - I melt them things down as soon as I get my hands on them. The plastic is good, but whoever pours for JD baits is, well you know - - - - A BAD MAN!


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 2, 2011)

When is the next one gonna happen? I just moved and got a pile of stuff to go.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 4, 2011)

I received the box yesterday - as was referenced above there is some real junk in it! I am removing all of the larger items and some of the stuff that is still making the rounds from the 1st box. 

I will put up a list of stuff removed as junk and will mail it to who ever wants it (all of it) - if no one claims it then I will toss it. 

I am adding some NEW items - that is never used new in box of equal or greater value to the items I removed. I urge everyone to do the same. Used cranks and stuff are ok - but an open pack of natural bait that is too dried to use - _REALLY????_

*Please let us not make this a box to send junk and crap in - we are paying to mail this stuff!!!
*














I should have the box back in the mail in a few days if not sooner


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thats what I was talking about. Im glad someone agrees with me. I might be interested in getting it again so I could get a chance at something cool.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Jan 4, 2011)

troutman, i could possibly send it your way if you would like as i am the last person on the list. i just want those roboworms and a few other items lol


----------



## fender66 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Captain. The intent _was_ to make this fun and exciting....not used and boring.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 4, 2011)

fender66 said:


> The intent _was_ to make this fun and exciting....not used and boring.



Jim says that his wife tells him just that - not sure why?????




LMAO!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jan 4, 2011)

dixie_boysles said:


> troutman, i could possibly send it your way if you would like as i am the last person on the list. i just want those roboworms and a few other items lol




The rotoworms are "eels", but most anything roboworm makes is good stuff. I have some stuff I could add to it now after Christmas.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jan 4, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Thanks Captain. The intent _was_ to make this fun and exciting....not used and boring.




:beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 4, 2011)

Mr. Woody has agreed to take all the "extra stuff" for his son!


I might add a pack of Roboworms just because - well I am a nice guy :LOL2:


----------



## cavman138 (Jan 4, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> I am adding some NEW items - that is never used new in box of equal or greater value to the items I removed. I urge everyone to do the same. Used cranks and stuff are ok - but an open pack of natural bait that is too dried to use - _REALLY????_



Thanks Captain, I put some brand new items in during the last go round along with a few of my favorite lures from the past. That's what I thought the box was supposed to be about. I was pretty disappointed to see some open packs of plastics and random used lures.


----------



## juggernoob (Jan 6, 2011)

Troutman3000 said:


> Here are the pictures of the contents of the box. I am kind of disappointed as I dont really see anything that I want, maybe one bag of plastics. Also someone put in VCR tapes, who has a VCR anymore? Also regionally specific items like books and stuff do me no good. I would recommend only using new items and items that are usable and not regionally specific. This box has the potential to be a lot of fun, buts its only as good as the stuff people put into it.
> 
> This box seems like more of a take the stuff i dont use/want anymore box, which is not what I expected at all.



I was in on the first Box Pass and it looks like there are still some stuff left from that pass, not much though. Yes, some of the stuff were used, some were regional, and some were new. I put in a mix of new and used items, everything used was in usable condition, crankbaits that I no longer used, bags of plastics that I used 1 or 2 pieces and never went back. The majority of items I picked were used, some I've already used, some I may never use. The shipping spent and the items I put in cost more than what I picked, but it was definitely worth it and I would get in on it again. Sorry it wasn't what you expected, all the pictures from this pass look very similar to the Box Pass #1. It does feel good to see that that stuff I put in was taken.   =D> =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 8, 2011)

Mailing 2 boxes today - one is the TB Box Net Pass #2 which I loaded up with some nice goodies - sorry, did not find any Roboworms, but did find some great crank baits.

Everything I put into the box is something that I use or would use (Not yet tried the new Yo-Zori minnow, but I will!)

*
In the future that is the rule - stuff you would use or do use! *

____________________

2nd box is for Mr. Woody's son - I emptied out all the stuff that was still hanging aro9und from the 1st box many moons ago and sent it to him

That includes the 2 reels that no one had a need for - nothing wrong with them, just no one wanted them i guess


----------



## perchin (Jan 8, 2011)

Well I certainly didn't put junk in it the last go round... I gave up two brand new packs of jd baits, two or three brand new crank baits and a box of rivets.... I. Probably should not of sent the rivets because of the weight, but thought they fit the theme of the site. 

I would of thought the junk to be diapers and sharpie's...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 8, 2011)

perchin said:


> I would of thought the junk to be diapers and sharpie's...



Ha! 

I am not accusing anyone (in particular) of putting in junk - I know last pass I put in some some stuff (a new spinning reel) that was not taken - so I removed it this pass. I am sure that some of teh stuff was juts "extras" and not the only things people put in - it was just getting cumbersome to ship 


Good news, I was able to ship the box for less then 10.00


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Jan 8, 2011)

YAH, My turn again! Time to go Shopping!


----------



## fender66 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for "cleaning it up" Captain.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jan 9, 2011)

I want to be in on the third box. I want a second chance.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 14, 2011)

Both boxes should be there by now????????? Did you guys get them?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jan 15, 2011)

Both Boxes?????? If you were talking to me we have been in a ice storm so the post office just started delivering again.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 15, 2011)

Troutman3000 said:


> Both Boxes?????? If you were talking to me we have been in a ice storm so the post office just started delivering again.



Troutman - you are listed as "Already Passed" and were number 5 on the list - I am number 6 so I am passing to number 7 who is *ihavenoideawhattoput*

I also sent a box of stuff that I removed from the pass box (to save weight and bulk) to Iswoody's young son who I understand is really into fishing and would appreciate anything fishing related 


So, did Iswoody and ihavenoideawhattoput get their boxes yet? I mailed them January 8, 2011 so they should be there


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 15, 2011)

Either we are real slackers on this box, or the post office is slow. 

I bet it's 50/50 :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 15, 2011)

wasilvers said:


> I bet it's 50/50 :LOL2:




60/40 at best!!


----------



## fender66 (Jan 15, 2011)

So....where is the box now?

I'm thinking that the stuff I bought right after Christmas to put in the box will be used and possibly lost by the time the box gets to my house. :LOL2:


----------



## lswoody (Jan 15, 2011)

Hadn't got it yet, I also think the ice storm has something to do with it.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Jan 15, 2011)

Wife Just got the box today. I will be back in town and get it the photo's up on Monday then on she goes, Next on the list, PM me your ADDRESS!


----------



## dixie_boysles (Jan 16, 2011)

Almost my turn! Im getting excited


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 16, 2011)

ihavenoideawhattoput said:


> Wife Just got the box today. I will be back in town and get it the photo's up on Monday then on she goes, Next on the list, PM me your ADDRESS!





*THIS MEANS YOU* fender66


----------



## fender66 (Jan 16, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> ihavenoideawhattoput said:
> 
> 
> > Wife Just got the box today. I will be back in town and get it the photo's up on Monday then on she goes, Next on the list, PM me your ADDRESS!
> ...



Thanks Capt. PM SENT *YESTERDAY*


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 16, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > ihavenoideawhattoput said:
> ...





You forgot to add "Aye Aye Captain"


LMAO!


----------



## fender66 (Jan 16, 2011)

> You forgot to add "Aye Aye Captain"



I only give my wife that kind of respect....and that's only when she deserves it. :LOL2:


----------



## lswoody (Jan 17, 2011)

fender66 said:


> > You forgot to add "Aye Aye Captain"
> 
> 
> 
> I only give my wife that kind of respect....and that's only when she deserves it. :LOL2:



LOL!!!!!! :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Jan 18, 2011)

The Box was empty, what is going on here?


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Jan 18, 2011)

Will ship it back out on Wednesday after I add some goodies to it. Actually found a few cool things in there.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 18, 2011)

ihavenoideawhattoput said:


> Will ship it back out on Wednesday after I add some goodies to it. Actually found a few cool things in there.



WOW...was that box of McCormick Vodka in there? Hope you don't keep that! :LOL2:


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Jan 18, 2011)

fender66 said:


> ihavenoideawhattoput said:
> 
> 
> > Will ship it back out on Wednesday after I add some goodies to it. Actually found a few cool things in there.
> ...



We are moving so there is Shart everywhere, lucky the box of goodies didn't get packed. No Vodka for the box, sorry.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 18, 2011)

> We are moving so there is Shart everywhere, lucky the box of goodies didn't get packed. No Vodka for the box, sorry.



Probably best you keep it anyway....especially if you're moving. You'll need it way more than I will. Good luck with the move.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice! i did not add any Vodka


Or the blue pen, but I would have


----------



## lswoody (Jan 18, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Both boxes should be there by now????????? Did you guys get them?


It came today Capt. Jacob will be home in a little bit. I know he will like this stuff. He especially likes books and I know he will like the reels too.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 18, 2011)

lswoody said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Both boxes should be there by now????????? Did you guys get them?
> ...


Awesome job Capt! Great to make a kid smile! =D> =D>


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jan 19, 2011)

=D> Looks like the Captain did a great job repacking the box. =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 19, 2011)

Someone please take the lure tamers - they are a really nice item but were just not for me. However, they are a little bulky

And i noticed that the stack of $20.00 and $50.00 dollar bills did not make the photo?


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Jan 24, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Someone please take the lure tamers - they are a really nice item but were just not for me. However, they are a little bulky
> 
> And i noticed that the stack of $20.00 and $50.00 dollar bills did not make the photo?



They are a nice item and will be really nice on my poles!

Oh yea, BOX went out today, I left to go out of town last week and left the package in the front seat of the wife's car with no mailing address, I had no cell service for her to call me so it went out this morning. LOL


----------



## fender66 (Jan 24, 2011)

> Oh yea, BOX went out today, I left to go out of town last week and left the package in the front seat of the wife's car with no mailing address, I had no cell service for her to call me so it went out this morning. LOL



I'm out of town right now. I'll be home Wednesday. Should beat the box to my house I think. I'll try to get it out next weekend. Next on list...please PM me your address.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 27, 2011)

The box arrived at my house yesterday. My plan, when it arrived, was to open it with my two favorite fishing partners and all three of us participate. So....my daughter, Andi and my dear friend Ron (freetofish) got together last night for Christmas in January. Here's Ron and my Andi.




We each took turn pulling stuff from the box and had a great time. We all picked stuff that we thought would be nice to keep, and stuff that goes back to the box because...well, we didn't need it. There was some great ideas in there. Here is what arrived.




We already have some "NEW" stuff to put in the box, and we will be getting a few more items to even out our "takes". I am also waiting on something special that I hope to have tomorrow to add. If all goes well, I'll be heading to the post office on Saturday to send it out. If not, early next week. I've already received the "PM with address" for it's next destination.

Thanks again guys for the fun. All three of us enjoyed ourselves last night.


----------



## cavman138 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sweet, I can't wait.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Jan 27, 2011)

Yay only one more person before me!


----------



## fender66 (Jan 29, 2011)

Package went out this morning. Added a TON of NEW and gently used stuff.....and one special item, specially made by me. :mrgreen:


----------



## ishootthings (Jan 30, 2011)

wow this looks awesome. hopefully i can get in on one of these.


----------



## cavman138 (Feb 1, 2011)

Got the box today. That thing is stuffed. I will get some pics, choose, and repack it. It likely won't go out until Friday at the earliest. Chris, I'd say you got your money's worth on this flat rate box.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 1, 2011)

cavman138 said:


> Got the box today. That thing is stuffed. I will get some pics, choose, and repack it. It likely won't go out until Friday at the earliest. Chris, I'd say you got your money's worth on this flat rate box.


I did pack it full and they told me that I was saving about 6 bucks since it was a flat rate box. Hope there's something in there you can use.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 5, 2011)

So.....Where is this now? Been a while since I've heard anything.


----------



## cavman138 (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry guys, I've still got the box and need to send it. I haven't been able to get the pictures up here yet either. I hate to be the cog in wheel, but my time has been very limited lately. I will work on getting the pics on here tomorrow and try to get the box out early in the week.


----------



## cavman138 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok here are the pictures. I tried to get everything in the pics but there was so much stuff I may have missed something.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome....looks like it all made it...but I don't see the $20 dollar bills that I put in there. Where did they go? :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 6, 2011)

WOW - You guys really stepped it up with what is that box! Good looking items


----------



## fender66 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Captain. I thought your efforts were quite nice too. Pay it forward I say.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Feb 7, 2011)

Man - thats what I am talking about. I want in on the next one.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Feb 10, 2011)

whats the status of this thing


----------



## cavman138 (Feb 12, 2011)

The box will be going out on Monday. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Feb 15, 2011)

Getting excited!


----------



## dixie_boysles (Feb 16, 2011)

Did this go out Monday man just getting anxious


----------



## cavman138 (Feb 17, 2011)

It was supposed to. My girlfriend was sending it out for me. It should be there soon.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Feb 18, 2011)

cavman138 said:


> It was supposed to. My girlfriend was sending it out for me. It should be there soon.


alright, thanks for the update


----------



## dixie_boysles (Feb 20, 2011)

Still no box???


----------



## wasilvers (Feb 21, 2011)

cavman138 said:


> Got the box today. That thing is stuffed. I will get some pics, choose, and repack it. It likely won't go out until Friday at the earliest. Chris, I'd say you got your money's worth on this flat rate box.



This was posted 2/1/2010 - Cavman, what happened - did the pony express get hijacked? 
Let me know if you need me to give you a lift to the post office. Let's get this thread finished!

Will


----------



## dixie_boysles (Feb 21, 2011)

he said he got it out so i think the pony express did get hijacked lol


----------



## dixie_boysles (Feb 23, 2011)

Got the box in yesterday!!!! Lots o goodies. sorry caveman for the hassle, i guess the Pony Express was slow as crap. will post pics later


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 23, 2011)

dixie_boysles said:


> Got the box in yesterday!!!! Lots o goodies. sorry caveman for the hassle, i guess the Pony Express was slow as crap. will post pics later




YEAH!


Now post those photos so we can move on to box #3


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 23, 2011)

When we do this again we need to act with speed! It took over three months to mail this box 9 times

I blame Bass Addict and Fishcop



AKA Popeye's minions


----------



## dixie_boysles (Feb 23, 2011)

Ill get another box together soon ( I presume I have to do it since i was last in line?)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 23, 2011)

dixie_boysles said:


> Ill get another box together soon ( I presume I have to do it since i was last in line?)



Well - post up for "volunteers" and then get them in line


Make sure they are committed!


----------



## dixie_boysles (Feb 23, 2011)

Alrighty


----------



## lswoody (Feb 23, 2011)

pics????????


----------



## dixie_boysles (Feb 23, 2011)

coming tonight! give me a few


----------



## dixie_boysles (Feb 23, 2011)

Some good stuff and some questionable stuff lol. I cwnt wait to use the Junebugfish Dineros and crank baits. Even has some crappie stuff in there and a few things I wanna try on some pike


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 24, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> When we do this again we need to act with speed! It took over three months to mail this box 9 times
> 
> I blame Bass Addict and Fishcop
> 
> AKA Popeye's minions



Oh Capt, always putting the blame on everyone but yourself (Ha, you sound like a lawyer???  


I'll stay out again this round - I was in the first round but I skipped the second - BECAUSE -While I think that this is a fun idea and a good time for some, but, the first round was very disappointing with respect to the type and value of things to choose from. I selected two small items (about $6-7 total value), put in three items which were bought at Gander Mt for $4.99 each, then I paid $15.75 for shipping to the next member. All told, I spent $30 and received about $7.00 in return. -- not something I wish to continue participating in - #-o

I saw that the second round had some items of higher quality and value - plus, I noticed the shipping cost were generally less. BUT, bottom line - while it looks like fun, it is a losing proposition IMHO.

But you guys have fun and, I agree - the box needs to be shipped faster than it has been...


----------



## perchin (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd be interested in getting in on another one... but not if its going to take 3 months.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 12, 2011)

dixie_boysles said:


> Some good stuff and some questionable stuff lol. I cwnt wait to use the Junebugfish Dineros and crank baits. Even has some crappie stuff in there and a few things I wanna try on some pike





Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## fender66 (Jun 12, 2011)

Interesting....I thought this was long done and over! It hit my place months agon


----------

